# Asshole skiers



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey firstly I should say believe in the "why can't we all just get along thing?"...but.......
Why the fuck do skiers in particular need to ram their shitty skis up against the tail of you board in the lift queue? They are not getting on the lift any faster but need to constantly inch forward while the rest of the line is stationary to fuck up the back of your board?
I have singled out skiers here as they seem to be the biggest culprits and had a bad run in with one particular fuckwit skier, let me describe...

On holiday, at Aspen Snowmass, my wife has a brand new board (well only a week of holidaying old), the rear end had taken a beating just from lift queue assholes (its Libtech which I think is common with weak topsheet) cost $550. We are standing in the lift queue, its a weekday so reasonable crowd but not crazy busy, certainly no need for hustle and bustle. My wifes board gets nudged a couple of times from behind so she kindly asks the guy behind to please try and not run over her board as it chips the top sheet, very nicely said and she is a nice lady not an ugly fat blob or someone you instantly dislike (just to paint a picture as sure someone would have pictured this).
He says he doesn't understand, so she nicely describes it again, so he gets his ski pole and starts rubbing it on the back of her board like he's trying to scratch it! WTF!
I say "what the fuck are you doing?" and he stops.
This is where it raises a separate question. What are the laws in Colorado?, I'm guessing if I punch this guy in the face I could be in for being sued for $20M and raped in prison for life so I feel powerless and not having a similar "weapon in hand" to return the favour, I had to take it like a bitch. Felt really stink, letting my wife get treated in this way. It goes against every male instinct. But didn't want to ruin our holiday and potentially the rest of our lives over it. Back here I would have at the least pushed him to the ground and be ready to fight this asshole. No different to someone intentionally scratching your car really.

Every time I try and get along with skiers I have fuckwits like this, ski families that decide its good to take little Timmy into the terrain park because he wants to go through and will cry if they don't let him have everything he wants.
Of course they can't hit one single feature, but it will satisfy his curiosity if they stand on takeoffs and then slow zig zag down the jump landing and then stop for a chat halfway down it.

I notice a lot of arrogant asshole behaviour still towards boarders from skiers, for every one thats cool theres at least one that has old school skiers fuckwit attitude. So there it is, sure there will be some outraged by this and sure there are heaps of asshole boards too...but skiers....hmmm you know what I mean.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

This post is amazing


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

It's not snowboard specific, they do this to your skis also...

Go to Montana next time, Colorado vacation people are all assholes....


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

If you really want to do something find him on the slope and take him out in a freak accident. I did that to a guy who smashed my gf off her board and rode off laughting.
When I caught up to him there was a terrible accident ;-)


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

NZRide said:


> Hey firstly I should say believe in the "why can't we all just get along thing?"...but.......
> Why the fuck do skiers in particular need to ram their shitty skis up against the tail of you board in the lift queue? They are not getting on the lift any faster but need to constantly inch forward while the rest of the line is stationary to fuck up the back of your board?
> I have singled out skiers here as they seem to be the biggest culprits and had a bad run in with one particular fuckwit skier, let me describe...
> 
> ...


I just took an Ambien before I read this post. My mind is literally exploding.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

ETM said:


> If you really want to do something find him on the slope and take him out in a freak accident. I did that to a guy who smashed my gf off her board and rode off laughting.
> When I caught up to him there was a terrible accident ;-)


Yep, this was the one advantage of step ins, you could be standing there waiting ready to go as the guy ski'd off the lift...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ETM said:


> If you really want to do something find him on the slope and take him out in a freak accident. I did that to a guy who smashed my gf off her board and rode off laughting.
> When I caught up to him there was a terrible accident ;-)


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: You're my Hero!!!! :yahoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you have a right to protect your property from vandalism. 

i would have pushed him back hard on both shoulders, to prevent him from doing further intentional damage to my property, and if he did anything to come forward at me he's now attacking me and i will be defending myself from him via punching him in the face/elbow to broken nose.


.... but then again, this might be why i ride bc....


----------



## tony the homie (Mar 31, 2014)

ETM said:


> If you really want to do something find him on the slope and take him out in a freak accident. I did that to a guy who smashed my gf off her board and rode off laughting.
> When I caught up to him there was a terrible accident ;-)


karma is a bitch


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Imagine how bad it was when people were running around with 205cm skis. For the most part it's people who don't spend enough time on skis and the urge to move forward overcomes them. Plus when skiers are in front of them they can still wedge their skis up there in between the tail of the person in front, gaining those precious 12" that will make the line seem shorter. Not an excuse, just saying why it happens.

That being said, some people are just assholes and when called out on something aren't big enough to apologize and have to go all alpha male, especially when confronted by a woman.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There's always the passive-aggressive approach which forces HIM to make a decision. Just put your foot (or your board if you're so inclined) across the front of his skis, put all your weight on it, get right up in his face, and say very carefully "Stop. Fucking. Hitting. The. Board. Is _any_ part of that unclear?" And wait until he either nods or takes a swing at you. Anything else, you stand there. If you're lucky, he chooses column B.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> There's always the passive-aggressive approach which forces HIM to make a decision. Just put your foot (or your board if you're so inclined) across the front of his skis, put all your weight on it, get right up in his face, and say very carefully "Stop. Fucking. Hitting. The. Board. Is _any_ part of that unclear?" And wait until he either nods or takes a swing at you. Anything else, you stand there. If you're lucky, he chooses column B.


he's already crossed the legal threshold imo - in america you have the right to use force to defend your property from theft or destruction.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Imagine how bad it was when people were running around with 205cm skis. For the most part it's people who don't spend enough time on skis and the urge to move forward overcomes them. Plus when skiers are in front of them they can still wedge their skis up there in between the tail of the person in front, gaining those precious 12" that will make the line seem shorter. Not an excuse, just saying why it happens.
> 
> That being said, some people are just assholes and when called out on something aren't big enough to apologize and have to go all alpha male, especially when confronted by a woman.


being a passive-aggressive little bitch towards a woman is NOT alpha.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

ETM said:


> If you really want to do something find him on the slope and take him out in a freak accident. I did that to a guy who smashed my gf off her board and rode off laughting.
> When I caught up to him there was a terrible accident ;-)


Haha good on you, funny you should say that, I thought exactly the same thing. Crazy thing is I couldn't remember exactly which guy it was coming off the lift at the top (is it racist to say all skiers look the same?), and of course having to buckle in while they just ride off. I'm not sure he was even in the few chairs following that I was watching making me think he ditched the line after the incident and didn't come up. I would hate to break an innocent bystander.
Theres a classic section in Optimistic? movie from a few years back in MFM section (Its also in his little documentary behind the scenes thing too on youtube which is a great watch), where he cuts a sharp turn and sprays the skiers at Keystone. Calls it "dumping". Its Hilarious. Theres one skier standing stationary in the middle of a jib ramp, he nails and a guy on a cellphone. He says he likes to keep the skier/boarder hatred alive... classic.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> he's already crossed the legal threshold imo - in america you have the right to use force to defend your property from theft or destruction.


Yeah I would have loved to have known that, I figured I would have some grounds to do something to this fucker but I've heard so many crazy lawsuits in the U.S I felt really powerless, not knowing what my boundaries where to get even without ending up the guy getting to know big Bubba in prison.....although I'm sure big Bubba is a nice guy, I just don't really want to hang with him.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have never understood how protective people get over the topsheets of their equipment.

Disrespecting your missus is a different story. I have found that unclipping one of their skis and throwing it out of the liftline is the preferred approach.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

in the US, as long as you don't bully the skier you can beat the shit out of him.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> I have never understood how protective people get over the topsheets of their equipment.


I have never been stressed on any of our other boards, but this new Libtech seems very brittle, its taking big chunks out of the edges, which you cannot just pull off but are connected to the fiberglass type cloth weave that makes up the board, so at the end of the day I was having to cut them off to avoid them snagging. At the end of the day the topsheet is just one layer above the actual structural layers of the board.
Look, she doesn't cry over surface stuff but this brand new board (TRS so has a cool topsheet design) has been smashed up really bad for a new board. If everyone just respected other peoples gear and held their place it would be fine. I mean who goes into the car park at the end of the day and keeps nudging and smashing into the car ahead? In fact its the same with any personal item or any other sports gear that you own, what other event is their like being on the mountain where suddenly it becomes OK to smash and grind other peoples shit that they've paid good money for?
I don't understand it.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

she has every right to be upset, and you just the same. doesn't matter if it's superficial or not, it's not their stuff, they have no business touching it.

maybe she should practice the old off axis snowboard slap technique. "oops, was that your knee? I'm sorry I didn't see you there"


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WTF is the question here? It's _your_ property!! YOU paid for it, right?! You certainly have the right to care whether or not it is damaged, marred, destroyed. Especially if it's being done by some douche wadd dipshit with no motor skills! I don't see any need to explain or rationalize being concerned about it! 

When it's _Their_ property,..? When *they've* shelled out X number of dollars,..? Then and _ONLY_ then do "_they_" have a say in how or what damage you should or shouldn't be concerned about!

If you're the type who's not worried about damage to your board,... be it the top sheet, the base, whatever? More power to you! :thumbsup: Seriously,.. No sarcasm intended! You will probably be a lot less stressed out by the retards of the world!

But,.. If it's your board and you _do_ care? Tell the Numbwitt fuckstain, Booger eatin' Retard to back the fuck up and stay off your shit!!! 


BTW,.. Seal Slap the *Fuck* outta your board the next time! Watch just how fast they Back the fuck UP then!  :thumbsup:


...again, All Apologies to CassMT!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> I have never understood how protective people get over the topsheets of their equipment.


I damage my board that sucks but it's cool, you damage my board that's a different story, and it's an ANGRY, PISSED-OFF different story if you damage/vandalize my board because you think it's funny. I agree top sheets get damaged, but I still want to protect my board as long as possible. 

I'm with you Kiwi. This dude was an ass; I think ski patrol or lift-ies would have had to come over. Deliberately scrapping a board, because you asked them to stop bumping into you (which you only did because he did it several times)...what a dick.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

when I tried skis I did this a few times by accident, but it was always like "I'm really sorry!" those dam skis are hard to stop in a lift line.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ETM said:


> If you really want to do something find him on the slope and take him out in a freak accident. I did that to a guy who smashed my gf off her board and rode off laughting.
> When I caught up to him there was a terrible accident ;-)


 well I already loved you, and long time too, but now... times infinity, you gangster fuck.


mhaas said:


> in the US, as long as you don't bully the skier you can beat the shit out of him.


I don't understand but I like. This thread is chock full of win and truth. Unfortunately the true answer is humans, not skiers, just observe the road to and from. Hell just look at these fucks yardsaling from the parking lot to the lift, jesus hector christ.


NZRide said:


> I have never been stressed on any of our other boards, but this new Libtech seems very brittle, its taking big chunks out of the edges, which you cannot just pull off but are connected to the fiberglass type cloth weave that makes up the board, so at the end of the day I was having to cut them off to avoid them snagging. At the end of the day the topsheet is just one layer above the actual structural layers of the board.
> Look, she doesn't cry over surface stuff but this brand new board (TRS so has a cool topsheet design) has been smashed up really bad for a new board. If everyone just respected other peoples gear and held their place it would be fine. I mean who goes into the car park at the end of the day and keeps nudging and smashing into the car ahead? In fact its the same with any personal item or any other sports gear that you own, what other event is their like being on the mountain where suddenly it becomes OK to smash and grind other peoples shit that they've paid good money for?
> I don't understand it.


I don't understand LIB's committment to stupid tech, will u buy another? 

Everyone including you should get over your gear, it is for destroying, unfortunately forums like this (which I love) and the gopro generation have created a false sense of gear dependance as opposed to actually learning the sport by practicing (which involves DESTROYING your gear). 

Last time a guy was riding all over my shit in the lift line (I don't care about my gear but I am claustrophobic and I want everyone to GTFO MFer) I just asked him if I was in his way (with a "you are fucking stupid" inflection to my voice like "FUCK BRO I'M SORRY I'M RIDING THIS LIFT WIHT MY FRIENDS AM I IN YOUR WAY MY BAD") Suddenly everyone in the queue is on my team.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

NZRide said:


> My wifes board gets nudged a couple of times from behind *so she kindly asks the guy behind to please try and not run over her board as it chips the top sheet, very nicely said and she is a nice lady* [snip]


She wasn't wrong for the way she handled it, but I've had success in going with a...frostier approach with such assholes. (Btw, I'm female and those who know me would describe me as "nice" and not like the other picture you painted.) 

First nudge, I mad dog them. Most often, they apologize and cease. If not and they second nudge, they get firm words of some variety. There's never a third nudge.

However one day this season there was a day rampant with it, and I'd had enough (at the 4th encounter). Thus I skipped Step One and went straight to whipping around and saying (perhaps yelling?), "You ramming your skis into my board does not make the chairs load any faster." He was stunned and profusely apologized and seemed embarrassed. Of course he was a super handsome asshole skier :laugh: But an asshole skier nonetheless. 



f00bar said:


> That being said, some people are just assholes and when called out on something aren't big enough to apologize and have to go all alpha male, especially when confronted by a woman.





ShredLife said:


> being a passive-aggressive little bitch towards a woman is NOT alpha.


^THIS. That behavior is likely a disgruntled beta. Or gamma. Not at all alpha.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

EatRideSleep said:


> She wasn't wrong for the way she handled it, but I've had success in going with a...frostier approach with such assholes. (Btw, I'm female and those who know me would describe me as "nice" and not like the other picture you painted.)
> 
> First nudge, I mad dog them. Most often, they apologize and cease. If not and they second nudge, they get firm words of some variety. There's never a third nudge.
> 
> However one day this season there was a day rampant with it, and I'd had enough (at the 4th encounter). Thus I skipped Step One and went straight to whipping around and saying (perhaps yelling?), "You ramming your skis into my board does not make the chairs load any faster." He was stunned and profusely apologized and seemed embarrassed. Of course he was a super handsome asshole skier :laugh: But an asshole skier nonetheless.


Don't be fooled guys, I met her.

Remind my to bump boards in the lift line, next time we go to Camelback.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> BTW,.. Seal Slap the *Fuck* outta your board the next time! Watch just how fast they Back the fuck UP then!  :thumbsup:


That's what I do if some cunt doesn't understand the universal language of stink eye, normally they'll give you a shit eating grin like you're just going to take it and be quiet. So I just start slappin' while asking "Is this fun mate? Are you enjoying this as much as you were a few seconds ago?"

Tends to make them settle a bit. Especially with a rough old Aussie accent. Americans seem to think all Australians are as dangerous as our reptiles.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I find getting behind them in the lift queue and unclipping one of there skis just as the lift loads makes me feel better.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I bet if you put a sticker that says "I have aids" on th tail of your board nobody would touch it lol.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

ETM said:


> I bet if you put a sticker that says "I have aids" on th tail of your board nobody would touch it lol.


One of my mates printed up stickers saying "Get your skis off my fu#kin board"


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

NZRide said:


> I have never been stressed on any of our other boards, but this new Libtech seems very brittle, its taking big chunks out of the edges, which you cannot just pull off but are connected to the fiberglass type cloth weave that makes up the board, so at the end of the day I was having to cut them off to avoid them snagging. At the end of the day the topsheet is just one layer above the actual structural layers of the board.
> Look, she doesn't cry over surface stuff but this brand new board (TRS so has a cool topsheet design) has been smashed up really bad for a new board. If everyone just respected other peoples gear and held their place it would be fine. I mean who goes into the car park at the end of the day and keeps nudging and smashing into the car ahead? In fact its the same with any personal item or any other sports gear that you own, what other event is their like being on the mountain where suddenly it becomes OK to smash and grind other peoples shit that they've paid good money for?
> I don't understand it.


Have you read the recent thread on why everyone hates lib tech? :laugh:
Edit: I see you did...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I hate the single skiers who will clunk around the outside of the lines or across and through the pack as they try to get to the single riders lane. They just go full retard without any thought of what they are doing and scuttle their way over everyones shit. I only witnessed the cross scuttle once, and I was so bewildered that I couldn't even say anything to the guy as he crosses in front of me. And he carried on seemingly unaware of what he did. He may of actually been special.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Loving this thread right now


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

this is when you stand still in the lift line and let your girl get ahead of him. As she is doing this you lift your board off the ground to reposition yourself behind her, and "accidently" lower your board across his skis. Drag your sharp edge across both his skis as you apologize and reposition your board off his skis. 

This may take some room so don't whack another guys skis by mistake. The nice gouge across his skis and maybe this asshat will get the picture not to mess with the next rider or a woman


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ....Last time a guy was riding all over my shit in the lift line.... I just asked him if I was in his way (with a "you are fucking stupid" inflection to my voice like *"FUCK BRO I'M SORRY I'M RIDING THIS LIFT WIHT MY FRIENDS AM I IN YOUR WAY MY BAD") Suddenly everyone in the queue is on my team.*


That does sound like a good way to handle the situ. Nuthin' deflates an asshole like that quicker than public "peer" ridicule and realizing that _everyone's_ looking at them thinking they're an asshole!!



snowklinger said:


> *....Everyone including you should get over your gear, it is for destroying,* unfortunately forums like this (which I love) and the gopro generation have created a false sense of gear dependance as opposed to actually learning the sport by practicing (which involves DESTROYING your gear).


SK, I agree with you in principle on this. I realized I needed to quit fretting the dings and scratches to my top sheet and base pretty early on! Shit happens when you're riding and if it doesn't destroy my board, C'est La Vie! :dunno: 

However, I do draw the line at some impatient, self entitled twit banging into me in the lift line. This is the same oblivious dweeb that will be bumping you with his cart in line at the grocery store, or parking too close and swinging his door open into your vehicle!

My default position starts with polite courtesy in most situations,.. right up until it's apparent to me that any given individual (...male or female,) has _NO_ concept of that term. Some people display such blatant self centered disregard that they forego any courtesy from the start!




hardasacatshead said:


> That's what I do....
> ....I just start slappin' while asking "Is this fun mate? Are you enjoying this as much as you were a few seconds ago?"
> 
> Tends to make them settle a bit. Especially with a rough old Aussie accent. *Americans seem to think all Australians are as dangerous as our reptiles.*


Got No problem with your reptiles! They're cool as shit. (....It's your bugs and spiders that _REALLY_ creep the shit outta me!) 



francium said:


> One of my mates printed up stickers saying "Get your skis off my fu#kin board"


Since our boards would appear to be invisible to most of these numbnuts in the first place? Not convinced how effective that would be. What I need is a back O' the helmet sticker warning like bikers use,..

i.e. **If you can read this? GTFO my board asshole!**


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SK, I agree with you in principle on this. I realized I needed to quit fretting the dings and scratches to my top sheet and base pretty early on! Shit happens when you're riding and if it doesn't destroy my board, C'est La Vie! :dunno: 

However, I do draw the line at some impatient, self entitled twit banging into me in the lift line. This is the same oblivious dweeb that will be bumping you with his cart in line at the grocery store, or parking too close and swinging his door open into your vehicle!

+1
Agree with Chomps! ^^^^

When I ride my LibTech boards. When a skier gets even close I give a verbal please don't run up on my board with ski. I've never had any skier hit my board after I've taken this proactive approach.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> When I ride my LibTech boards. When a skier gets even close I give a verbal please don't run up on my board with ski. I've never had any skier hit my board after I've taken this proactive approach.


You do this? This seems a bit extreme.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Should have broke his pole.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Honestly though, the biggest problem I have is with rugrats. Not only will they bang into you from behind, they'll slide into you from the front, whack your board with their skis (or their board) because they're fidgeting from boredom, or almost take out your eye with a pole because they don't even realize there's anyone else in the line.

There is a lot of truth to the old saw that parental instinct exists to keep us from just eating the little bastards.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I really could care less about anyone nudging my board from the front or behind, I've done way more damage to it on my own accord. Hitting rocks, trees, accidentally dropping it in the parking lot etc. My GF gets pretty pissed about skiers doing this though and will always call them out, i say good on her. Whenever a skier does it to me I just look down at the tail of my board then back up at them and they always say sorry.. My theory is that it has to do with my menacing appearance on the hill (or perhaps because that's every Canadians favourite word)


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

it happens to me all the time but it's usually by accident so I don't make anything of it. if some douche is doing it on purpose that's a whole different thing. if a douche is doing it to my girlfriend's board, then my primal instincts start kicking in


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

reading this thread has me pretty happy that I've only waited maybe 5 mins total in a lift line this year

no chance to get your board hit when you come down off the hill and glide pretty much right onto the chair


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> That's what I do if some cunt doesn't understand the universal language of stink eye, normally they'll give you a shit eating grin like you're just going to take it and be quiet. So I just start slappin' while asking "Is this fun mate? Are you enjoying this as much as you were a few seconds ago?"
> 
> Tends to make them settle a bit. Especially with a rough old Aussie accent. Americans seem to think all Australians are as dangerous as our reptiles.


But not as dangerous as Russians. They're the most bad ass white people on the planet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I take stepped approach:

1) I say "oh, sorry". Even if it's their fault.
2) "Hey!"
3) Mean badass stare, you stare until they acknowledge the stare.
4) Push their equipment out of the way
5) Push them.

Rarely get to need 4-5 so no big deal.

Except once, the guy laughed after i did 4, so i pushed him while we got off the lift... skiers are really clumsy when they fall, so it was pretty funny; he was with a buddy and i shoved the guy in his buddy's direction so they both fell. Not a big fall or anything... just enough for them to know it was on purpose. Then i waited at the end for them to get up and see if they had anything to add. They didn't so life went on. I'd do the same if it was a boarder, but boarders are usually less clumsy/oblivious...

Many times they're just learning and being naturally clumsy. That's ok. No big deal. I dont mind a little bump.

My wife says i'm crazy and will get shot one day... but i've never heard of anyone being shot at a ski resort, so no worries


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

ryannorthcott said:


> My theory is that it has to do with my menacing appearance on the hill


I find it helps to wear dark colors, including but not limited to: jacket, gaiter, helmet/beanie and goggles with large dark bubble lenses. One dark death stare and they don't ride up on my board again.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

move forward a bit, turn and stare at the skier in question. goggles on. as he bumps you again ask him if he/she does the same thing at the stop light. 
Also rest with the board on an angle and perpendicular to the line of motion, leaving your free foot in front of the guy behind you. 

Repeat


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

madmax said:


> I find it helps to wear dark colors, including but not limited to: jacket, gaiter, helmet/beanie and goggles with large dark bubble lenses. One dark death stare and they don't ride up on my board again.


Black jacket and dome, camo face mask and big black mirrored gogs. Can't see my eyes but it's better that way :thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> But not as dangerous as Russians. They're the most bad ass white people on the planet.


Ha! Very true, Russians are scary fuckers, especially in Russia. Probably one of the least enjoyable countries I've been to. Although we only went to Moscow where smiling and friendliness appears to be illegal. I'd like to go back and see the really isolated parts of Siberia though, I mate of mine just did a trip on the trans-Siberian railway and loved it. 

Anyway, off topic. Back to hating on scumbags in lift lines.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

something similar happened to me at Vail, the skier was rude, I could tell he was $$$ and was used to getting his way. Another time, happened to me at Winter park, skier was more clueless than rude. Can't remember exactly how I reacted but I was pissed internally. Had to keep most of it inside or it would not have been pretty.

sometimes boarders are @$$holes, too

as this clip proves


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

deagol said:


> something similar happened to me at Vail, the skier was rude, I could tell he was $$$ and was used to getting his way. Another time, happened to me at Winter park, skier was more clueless than rude. Can't remember exactly how I reacted but I was pissed internally. Had to keep most of it inside or it would not have been pretty.
> 
> sometimes boarders are @$$holes, too
> 
> as this clip proves


Yea i've encountered just as many asshole boarders as skiers, once this dude (clearly quite skilled) was clipping down the hill cutting everyone off, it was the end of the day and there was a convoy of snow patrol on sleds headed up to the mid mountain, and this doucher was literally spraying every single one of the snow patrollers, getting as close as he could to the sled to see if they would do anything and then hitting the brakes while his buddy filmed him. i couldn't believe it, if i were the snow patrol i'd have just hit the mope instead of hammering the brakes, but i suppose that's a lawsuit waiting to happen... Couldn't believe it


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh yeah! Plenty of tards to go around on both sides. But,

....the thing I just don't understand about skiers is, They are essentially just _walking_ in the lift line. They even cary two sticks to hold their sorry asses up. We on the other hand are Trying to move along Somewhat awkwardly sideways, on 1 foot. Starting and stopping, looking over our shoulders, And yet _somehow_ I (And the majority of other boarders I observe,) can manage not to run into the person in front of me. 

So I ask myself, are these dip shits this clumsy walking along in regular life or are they self important twits who just do not give a shit? If it's the latter,... FUCK 'Em! :dunno:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Oh yeah! Plenty of tards to go around on both sides. But,
> 
> ....the thing I just don't understand about skiers is, They are essentially just _walking_ in the lift line. They even cary two sticks to hold their sorry asses up. We on the other hand are Trying to move along Somewhat awkwardly sideways, on 1 foot. Starting and stopping, looking over our shoulders, And yet _somehow_ I (And the majority of other boarders I observe,) can manage not to run into the person in front of me.
> 
> So I ask myself, are these dip shits this clumsy walking along in regular life or are they self important twits who just do not give a shit? If it's the latter,... FUCK 'Em! :dunno:


This.

Even my very first time getting on a lift, my very first time ever riding, I still managed not to run into anybody in the lift line.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> You do this? This seems a bit extreme.


Look boddy would you please not comment on my post


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> This.
> 
> Even my very first time getting on a lift, my very first time ever riding, I still managed not to run into anybody in the lift line.


Oh damn! If we're talkin' first times? In the spirit of fair n balanced? . I was responsible for plenty of offload pile ups in the beginning. But again, once I knew I was a hazard? I made a point of warning ppl ahead of time and tried to ensure I didn't take anyone out with me. 

...still, I didn't run into their shit *in* the line. Just fell _*on it*_ getting off the lift once in a while! Lol!


..._which_ also brings up the issue of asshole skiers that can't keep their poles off my board or outta my bindings when pushing off. I've been dumped dozens of times that way! :blink:


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

deagol said:


> something similar happened to me at Vail, the skier was rude, I could tell he was $$$ and was used to getting his way. Another time, happened to me at Winter park, skier was more clueless than rude. Can't remember exactly how I reacted but I was pissed internally. Had to keep most of it inside or it would not have been pretty.
> 
> sometimes boarders are @$$holes, too
> 
> as this clip proves


I wouldn't classify that guy as an asshole. Probably going too fast for his skill but he and skier dad handled it well. Most skier dads would fly into roid rage at that point.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Look boddy would you please not comment on my post



hahah you should have warned me in advance. I like bumping into posts.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

madmax said:


> I wouldn't classify that guy as an asshole. Probably going too fast for his skill but he and skier dad handled it well. Most skier dads would fly into roid rage at that point.


Yeah, the dad was cool. I'm not sure how I would have handled that if it were one of my kids.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Yeah, the dad was cool. I'm not sure how I would have handled that if it were one of my kids.


I'm just amazed at the amount of times you see vids like this, and the first reaction of the dad and/or mom is to start screaming at the perpetrator *RATHER THAN SEEING IF THEIR CHILD IS OK*. 

Boggles my mind every time.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

On the first day of the season my son and his friend had to go EMT on a skier that had just been hit by another skier. Neither was wearing a helmet, the one guy was pretty messed up. Anyway I ran into him a couple weeks ago in the lodge and it was his first day back. He said he doesn't remember it happening or even a couple days after that, he also said he now has a black spot in his brain where it doesn't function anymore. I'm not sure if he was just feeding me a line or what...pretty freaky.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> On the first day of the season my son and his friend had to go EMT on a skier that had just been hit by another skier. Neither was wearing a helmet, the one guy was pretty messed up. Anyway I ran into him a couple weeks ago in the lodge and it was his first day back. He said he doesn't remember it happening or even a couple days after that, he also said he now has a black spot in his brain where it doesn't function anymore. I'm not sure if he was just feeding me a line or what...pretty freaky.


What's your point dipshit?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> What's your point dipshit?


No point, just trying to pass the time...why the hate?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Just read the OP.

You want to fight someone for scratching up your board a bit? Who's the asshole in this situation?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

madmax said:


> I wouldn't classify that guy as an asshole. Probably going too fast for his skill but he and skier dad handled it well. Most skier dads would fly into roid rage at that point.


I think the way he put the video together after-the-fact shows how he is.... although it is a bit confusing in that it seems maybe he wasn't the one who actually posted the video. So, there is that caveat to the whole thing. And +1 on the dad being very controlled.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Just read the OP.
> 
> You want to fight someone for scratching up your board a bit? Who's the asshole in this situation?


If they scratch it up real bad & add f u azzhole…. ??:icon_scratch::dunno:


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

deagol said:


> I think the way he put the video together after-the-fact shows how he is.... although it is a bit confusing in that it seems maybe he wasn't the one who actually posted the video. So, her is that caveat to the whole thing


Caveat to your caveat. He didn't appear to be *snowboarding *like an asshole. Whether he actually is an asshole is up in the air.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I ride with the mindset that everyone else on the mountain is an asshole that is trying to crash into me and/or trash my gear. So far it's been pretty accurate.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

madmax said:


> Caveat to your caveat. He didn't appear to be *snowboarding *like an asshole. Whether he actually is an asshole is up in the air.


agreed, he was riding too fast for his skill level and lost control and went down prior to hitting the kid, but wasn't doing it in an "asshole" way.. 
The way the video was put together is what made me think either he, or whoever did it, was the asshole in question.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> I ride with the mindset that everyone else on the mountain is an asshole that is trying to crash into me and/or trash my gear. So far it's been pretty accurate.


haha, It could be accurate. What area do you ride?


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Just read the OP.
> 
> You want to fight someone for scratching up your board a bit? Who's the asshole in this situation?


If you read the OP then you read that they asked the guy to stop running into the board after he did it a couple times, and then they guy wanted to be a smartass and started scratching the board with his ski pole. 

Ready to fight a guy because he accidently bumped into you would be overkill, but I understand wanting to do something when a guy is deliberately trying to scratch your board.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

koi said:


> If you read the OP then you read that they asked the guy to stop running into the board after he did it a couple times, and then they guy wanted to be a smartass and started scratching the board with his ski pole.
> 
> Ready to fight a guy because he accidently bumped into you would be overkill, but I understand wanting to do something when a guy is deliberately trying to scratch your board.


Still something I would never go to fists about and lose my pass for. 

Juvenile IMO


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Oh yeah! Plenty of tards to go around on both sides. But,
> 
> ....the thing I just don't understand about skiers is, They are essentially just _walking_ in the lift line. They even cary two sticks to hold their sorry asses up. We on the other hand are Trying to move along Somewhat awkwardly sideways, on 1 foot. Starting and stopping, looking over our shoulders, And yet _somehow_ I (And the majority of other boarders I observe,) can manage not to run into the person in front of me.
> 
> So I ask myself, are these dip shits this clumsy walking along in regular life or are they self important twits who just do not give a shit? If it's the latter,... FUCK 'Em! :dunno:


have you been on skis? when you have a longer ski with a fresh wax it's hard to maneuver in a lift line. In fact they feel pretty cumbersome and if the line is not wide enough to snowplow you gotta just use your poles to stop yourself. This doesn't excuse coming in hot to the lift line and smacking into someone. But if the line is moving forward it can be hard not to overshoot a bit and tap the person in front a little. One footing a board is way easier.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

twowheeled said:


> have you been on skis? when you have a longer ski with a fresh wax it's hard to maneuver in a lift line. In fact they feel pretty cumbersome and if the line is not wide enough to snowplow you gotta just use your poles to stop yourself. This doesn't excuse coming in hot to the lift line and smacking into someone. But if the line is moving forward it can be hard not to overshoot a bit and tap the person in front a little. One footing a board is way easier.


Poor skier's with hot wax, long skies, & two poles moving forward in a lift line. Never in my life could I question or find fault, with any skier, with such a handicap. Life lines should be added to the special olympics for skiers. Thanks so much :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

twowheeled said:


> have you been on skis? when you have a longer ski with a fresh wax it's hard to maneuver in a lift line. In fact they feel pretty cumbersome and if the line is not wide enough to snowplow you gotta just use your poles to stop yourself. This doesn't excuse coming in hot to the lift line and smacking into someone. But if the line is moving forward it can be hard not to overshoot a bit and tap the person in front a little. One footing a board is way easier.


I spent a bunch of years on skis and I disagree...it isn't that hard to control your skis in the lift line even with the vintage 200 cm sticks with fresh super hot sauce on them. Unless, the person is a rookie or is on skis that are too long for their ability. Even in these cases, it should result in a minor tap and an immediate apology. 

My kids don't think anything about getting bumped in line and I end up with a couple epoxy jobs after each trip. Then again, I have fixed my Parkstar tip and tail (7) times now due to my own kids and the lift line so I really don't have much of a case


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Poor skier's with hot wax, long skies, & two poles moving forward in a lift line. Never in my life could I question or find fault, with any skier, with such a handicap. Life lines should be added to the special olympics for skiers. Thanks so much :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Install on the back of the board. Problem solved.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Just read the OP.
> 
> You want to fight someone for scratching up your board a bit? Who's the asshole in this situation?





Alkasquawlik said:


> Still something I would never go to fists about and lose my pass for.
> 
> Juvenile IMO


I don't think anybody here is saying that they would immediately start swinging at someone for scratching their board. Scratching a board is one thing, doing it on purpose cause you're a jackass is another. If you do it on purpose, after being asked nicely to be more careful, then I will call you out on it. If me calling you out on it leads to a fight, so be it.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Install on the back of the board. Problem solved.


Lost my season pass for a similar attachment to my snowboard, the two year old deserved it:dizzy:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> I'd like to go back and see the really isolated parts of Siberia though


1. No, you don't.

2. Your mate got lucky.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not the cosmetic damage to my (often GNU) board that irritates me about lift line shovers; that's secondary. Btw the beans topsheet still looks great few seasons in for those who care.

Primary issue is being jostled repeatedly. Similar to someone swinging their legs into the back of your seat in a theater, or standing WAY to close in a dry land line. I didn't invite you into my life, stay out of my personal space. 

This also applies to the skier who said he accidentally bumped me because he was "trying to straddle my board with his skis."

Ew. No.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> he was "trying to straddle my board with his skis."


Did he at least give you a reach around...it's only polite.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

koi said:


> Did he at least give you a reach around...it's only polite.


Thanks, koi, for making the memory of that event now even grosser in my mind.





Where's the barfy emoticon??


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

NZRide said:


> Hey firstly I should say believe in the "why can't we all just get along thing?"...but.......
> Why the fuck do skiers in particular need to ram their shitty skis up against the tail of you board in the lift queue? They are not getting on the lift any faster but need to constantly inch forward while the rest of the line is stationary to fuck up the back of your board?
> I have singled out skiers here as they seem to be the biggest culprits and had a bad run in with one particular fuckwit skier, let me describe...
> 
> ...


Break his legs..


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Still something I would never go to fists about and lose my pass for.
> 
> Juvenile IMO


Just for fucking with the board, you may have a point. The asshole skiier in the original post was pretty much dissing his wife.

I don't know about you but someone fucks with my wife, I'm going to fuck with that someone twice as hard. 

And I'm not saying that trying be all John Wayne mucho and shit but you do have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe we should all carry the same things in our pockets as Hank Scorpio. Problem solved. 



Hank Scorpio said:


> This is typically what I have in my pockets on a random day on the mountain:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Have your jacket "accidentally" lift up, revealing your gun...


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

dont fuck with hank scorpio's shit...


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> Have your jacket "accidentally" lift up, revealing your gun...


 Yeh and go Dirty Harry on his ass. 

"Do you feel lucky punk."


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

snowman55 said:


> Yeh and go Dirty Harry on his ass.
> 
> "Do you feel lucky punk."


The only problem with that is, if he doesn't back off and decides to be a smart ass, then you're like....

"Shit. Now I gotta kill this prick!" :laugh:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Read the title. Thread delivered. 

I agree with this.


MGD81 said:


> I have never understood how protective people get over the topsheets of their equipment.


I personally do more damage to my board hitting features than anyone in a line would. If I wanted my board to stay new forever I would hang it on a wall... And that's no fun


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Bringing a gun with you snowboarding is one of the most fucked ideas i've ever heard:dizzy:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

ThredJack said:


> The only problem with that is, if he doesn't back off and decides to be a smart ass, then you're like....
> 
> "Shit. Now I gotta kill this prick!" :laugh:


:eusa_clap::laugh::laugh::eusa_clap:


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

ThredJack said:


> The only problem with that is, if he doesn't back off and decides to be a smart ass, then you're like....
> 
> "Shit. Now I gotta kill this prick!" :laugh:


Or just shoot him in the knee. He'll survive but wont ski again and less jail time for you lol


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow. I see the war hasn't ended.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I really hate skiers hitting my board, and it seems very rare that I wait in a lift line without getting hit. However, I really try to let it slide, mostly in my mind. Think about it like this, if I got pissed at every skier that hits my board in the lift line, I'm going to have a bad day as I'm going to be pissed of for 50% of it.

Now, every situation is different and I'm not sure what if do if someone hit my girl's board (never had a girl that snowboards)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Happens here all the time. I'll turn around and assess who did it. It's pretty easy to tell if they deserve a glare. Usually it's a legit "oops" or a kid, in which case i could care less. I'm certainly not going to waste any adrenalin on it, even if it was from being impatient or rude. 


Btw, if you think glaring at somebody from behind a big set of bubble goggles is more intimidating than lifting them up and letting them glimpse a flicker of the sociopath in you eyes, you need to work on your death stare. nbd.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> 1. No, you don't.
> 
> 2. Your mate got lucky.


Oh... :blink:


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Art_mtl said:


> Or just shoot him in the knee. He'll survive but wont ski again and less jail time for you lol


Then he attacks you, despite shot out knee. Now what?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> Then he attacks you, despite shot out knee. Now what?


...shoot the other knee? :dunno:

If a guys fast and bad enough to still be comin' at you after blowin' out his knees???


....RUN AWAY!!!!!.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Or, just look at them and say "thanks for scraping my booger collection off the back of my board" 

Or if you want them to back way off carry copies of "the watchtower" and ask them if they have a minute to chat


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cbrenthus said:


> Or if you want them to back way off carry copies of "the watchtower" and ask them if they have a minute to chat



FTW 

:thumbsup::eusa_clap:


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> Then he attacks you, despite shot out knee. Now what?


You either shoot him in the head multiple times or run away since you are now dealing with Jason from Friday the 13th movies. :blink:


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Well lots of agreement here thanks, a few weird comments, but all good.

While I'm having a rant, other things skiers do that suck...
-When they carry their shit over their shoulder and poles sticking out from every angle. Dude you have something projecting 4 feet out behind your head and spin around it means you have an 8foot helicopter radius that can take someone's head off....basic calculation....pay attention at school.
-Because you walk like a spazz with your ski boots on doesn't mean everyone behind you wants to walk at the same spazz pace. Have some awareness (also see above) of other people around you.
Again basic human decency and awareness of others seems to disappear on the mountain. Maybe the thin oxygen? Maybe skiers are assholes? idk


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

ThredJack said:


> Then he attacks you, despite shot out knee. Now what?


if he attacks you without his knee you should run he just may be the terminator LOL


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Art_mtl said:


> if he attacks you without his knee you should run he just may be the terminator LOL


If that's the case running won't save you!:laugh:


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

ThredJack said:


> If that's the case running won't save you!:laugh:


well you just may get lucky, he will have only one knee and a the ski boot on the other foot and its not easy to run after you with that set up lol


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've seen asshole boarders and asshole skiers. Usually when you run into assholes on the hill its the skiers who think their shit don't stink and are entitled to everything and the boarders trying to be all rebel. 

However the goofiest motherfuckers on the slopes are the ones with the ski blades.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Notice it says *appropriate* force. Scratching your topsheet is not license to beat wholesale ass. 




The laws vary by state. In CO:

18-1-706 Use Of Physical Force In Defense Of Property 
A person is justified in using reasonably and appropriate physical force upon another 
person when and to 
the extent that he reasonably believes it necessary to prevent what he reasonably 
believes to be an attempt 
by the other person to commit theft, criminal mischief, or criminal tampering 
involving property, but he 
may use deadly physical force under these circumstances only in defense of himself 
or another as described 
in section 18-1-704.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I think you guys are reading too much into this. 

If somebody acts like a cunt, treat them like a cunt. 

If that cock bag had done that to my missus while I was standing right next to her (and after politely being asked to stop being a cunt, mind you) I'd jam that pole so far up his ass he'd look like a kebab.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

baldylox said:


> Notice it says *appropriate* force. Scratching your topsheet is not license to beat wholesale ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that means i can shove the shit out of you to get you off my shit... if you come back at me aggressively i can then defend myself. by beating your ass. just like i said.. don't start none, won't be none.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> that means i can shove the shit out of you to get you off my shit... if you come back at me aggressively i can then defend myself. by beating your ass. just like i said.. don't start none, won't be none.


so much win.

first he helps the twig up. Thought for sure he was coming in to lay the boots.

second one. how'd that happen, I mean she just posted on FB earlier that night how she's a "bad bitch". That means she can put her hands on people without consequence.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

And to think Trayvon died for nothing, while skiers are scratching boards around the world.

Can I assume nobody here has ever gotten into a physical altercation over their board getting scratched? We are all just pretending to be super hardcore, right?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

don't eat the red snow.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

nothing good can come of this ..


----------



## Patrick1229 (Jan 3, 2014)

The real problem is when said douchebag skier has rental equipment. They could not care less about damaging the rented equipment or yours. 

That said, I personally dont care about getting bumped. I fuck my board up worse when im throwing it in the backseat of my pickup. 

On the other hand if someone disrespected my wife in front of me in that way, I'd start off verbally emasculating the douchebag for picking on a female in front of everyone. Someone earlier touched on the public shaming aspect of it. Second, id get a good pic of the guy on my smartphone and head straight to ski patrol and calmly explain how the guy intentionally damaged my property and demand he be removed from the mountain. 

If that didnt work id buy my wife a spa package somewhere close by tell her ill meet her after, then creep on the fucker going to his car. Follow him, see where hes staying, and decide on which punishment would be morally suitable. Something like every window busted and tire flattened. 

Go pick up my wife, have a nice dinner and tell her, "hun let's just forget about today and have a blast on the slopes tomorrow". Get laid and call it good.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

There'z some weird fuckin guyz on theze interwebz. :blink:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

NZRide said:


> While I'm having a rant, other things skiers do that suck...
> -When they carry their shit over their shoulder and poles sticking out from every angle. Dude you have something projecting 4 feet out behind your head and spin around it means you have an 8foot helicopter radius that can take someone's head off....basic calculation....pay attention at school.


damn image imbedding failure xD

https://imgflip.com/i/80y3d


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I just got a new LIB and it drives me crazy when people hit the back of my board. I haven't even had it for 2 weeks and it's cracking/peeling in the top sheet all over.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I find that filing down the tip and tail (top sheet) of of my lib/gnu boards help. Sort like how Neversummer does it with their boards.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Patrick1229 said:


> The real problem is when said douchebag skier has rental equipment. They could not care less about damaging the rented equipment or yours.
> 
> That said, I personally dont care about getting bumped. I fuck my board up worse when im throwing it in the backseat of my pickup.
> 
> ...


Kinda have to agree. Dis my wife, I'll get in your face. Clunk into my deck and I'll give you the stink eye, but not worth a fight. The first season with a new board is the worst. When I bought my NS Titan I liked just looking at it...it was shiny and new and I spent a shitload of money on the new set-up of board/bindings/gear. The first time someone hit my board in the lift line I wanted to throttle them. 

But then I started riding it. Pure bliss. And I found that I was doing as much damage to the edges with aggressive riding...going through reeds and tree runs and hard turns on ice and...everything. Using the board for what it was made for. Yeah, it sucks when your board gets dinged. But if you just want a pretty board to look at, hang it on your wall. If you want to ride it, get out and ride it and be prepared that it won't be as pretty when you get home.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I also don't give a shit unless the maze is empty and it's blatant. Mthen just turn and giving a dirty look works. We have had people threaten us before. It has ended bad for them a couple times. Fuck people with big mouths talking shit. Don't talk shit, act or don't act....


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Bothers the hell out of me. I rocked some 203s in the early 90's and had no problem giving the skier or boarder in front of me ample space. It shows a lack of awareness and respect for others. About 2 years ago i was at Telluride with a friend who had just replace his 10 year old board with a brand new NS Heritage. The board had maybe 3 days on it. While standing in line this girl, probably in her late teens, pushes in front of him and skis right across the nose of his board. No excuse me, no I'm sorry. Nothing. I watch this happen like "you have got to be f'ing kidding me. He said something like "sorry, was I in your way sweetheart?" If it had been a guy there is a decent chance that guy would have ended up on the ground with a bloody nose.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Snowballs folks, snowballs are the answer!!!!!

Let the offender get past you, while explanin why you're lettin them past!!!!!

Once they're committed to the chair, and focused on what's in front of them, proceed to hurl the pre-made snowball to the back of their head/small of the neck!!!!!

Before they have time to even realise what happened, you act like nothin's happened!!!!! (ie Exactly the same way they acted when they were jammin their hire gear into the back of ya new ride) 

And don't worry bout the Lifty pullin ya ticket, cause once ya up there just smile and ask them if it was a good shot!!!!! Trust me, it actually provides them with a little entertainment!!!!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Snowballs folks, snowballs are the answer!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't pull a ticket for that. I'd be like I didn't see it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

andrewdod said:


> I wouldn't pull a ticket for that. I'd be like I didn't see it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

It may be wiser to wait until you are on the lift. I can't rlly do anything once you're on your way up.


----------

